# Petition to stop pet shops selling live animals



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Please sign, most animals supplied to pet shops come from two sources: backyard breeders & rodent farms 

Ban all UK pet shops from selling animals - e-petitions

There are numerous reasons why pet shops should no longer be allowed to sell living, sentient creatures, I will attempt to list as many as I can below:

It is too easy for people to make rash decisions & impulse buy animals when they're displayed like products. If the animals weren't temptingly on display, people would have to do more research & hopefully seek out an ethical breeder or rescue for their new family member.

Backyard breeders don't care about where their animals end up, most don't care about health or temperament, these are the animals at most risk of abandonment or relinquisment to rescues, adding to the population of animals in our already overburdened rescues.

Rodent farms breed all sorts of species- rabbits, rodents, exotics etc, for selling to pet shops or as feeders. These establishments are similar in their operation to puppy farms & battery farms, the parent animals live miserable, unnatural lives, breeding litter after litter until they're used up & disposed of.

Why not use Pet Shops?

It may seem to many well meaning people that by buying the animal, they are 'saving' it- this really isn't the case, it's just making room for for more farmed animals & so the cycle continues.

Pet shops are known to sell missexed, sick, injured or temperamentally unsound animals, resulting in unexpected litters & vet bills, while animals that are aggressive, particularly when bought for children, are often handed in to rescues, who once again are picking up the pieces.

And if you think dogs & cats are safe, think again, as long as the pet shop is licensed they can & do sell puppies & kittens too:

Breeding and Sale of Dogs (Welfare) Act 1999

Home

Puppy Farming: Campaigning to End this Cruel Practice


----------



## Nat88 (Oct 18, 2012)

Signed. This is something that I feel really strongly about; my bedroom is full of cages of rats that people have bought for their kids from pet shops, then decided that they don't want them anymore. 

Don't get me wrong, I love my rat family; I just wish people would think rather than impulse buy.


----------



## Roger Downes (Sep 17, 2013)

Totally agree with that petition, I did sign it before. Disappointed it hasn't got many signatures so far. Maybe it wants to be put on Facebook and Twitter by as many of us as possible.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Roger Downes said:


> Totally agree with that petition, I did sign it before. Disappointed it hasn't got many signatures so far. Maybe it wants to be put on Facebook and Twitter by as many of us as possible.


I've shared it on my Facebook, feel free to do the same  I don't have Twitter though, took one look at it, got confused, never went back


----------



## Roger Downes (Sep 17, 2013)

Not that I have many(if any) followers, but I have put a link on Twitter for that e-petition. But its Facebook that confuses me! and I dont know how to use it properly


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Signed and shared on facebook :thumbsup:


----------

